# Can anyone identify this snake?



## Bitz (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

The marijuana bush sniffer...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I can identify that plant


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

"Guard snake"


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Is it a rattler? If so I'm thinking a Massasauga, Eastern I think. Becoming kinda rare.
https://www.google.com/search?q=massage+rattlesnake&rlz=1C1KMZB_enUS591US591&tbm=isch&imgil=4dZBqLDh5C71sM%3A%3B2yWDjoTwfPahrM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.michigan.gov%252Fdnr%252F0%252C4570%252C7-153-10370_12145_12201-32995--%252C00.html&source=iu&pf=m&fir=4dZBqLDh5C71sM%3A%2C2yWDjoTwfPahrM%2C_&usg=__W--LCr83nic5wQJZ2dY8Oo685ZY=&biw=1344&bih=723&ved=0ahUKEwiWiLveq5rVAhWI24MKHQI7D94QyjcIQg&ei=6u5xWZbrEoi3jwSC9rzwDQ#imgrc=4dZBqLDh5C71sM:


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

Depending on where you are I"m thinking copper head.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Pot snake


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Obviously it's a Grass Snake (or Red diamond back )


----------



## shilty (Apr 23, 2015)

Definitely a danger noodle


----------



## shilty (Apr 23, 2015)

LOL but seriously I wish I could see the thought process that went in to place for this post.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Just stupidity at play.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

A 'stoned' one.
And if that pic. was taken here in Ohio, I'd say that rattler needs to lay off the bud cause he's really lost.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Devils lettuce viper


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

That's better than a guard dog, guarding your crops.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

montagc said:


> I wonder what snakes eat when they get the munchies?


People taking their pic. 
Also...tried to confirm this to be a poisonous snake by checking to see if it's pupils were round or 'catlike'. 
It's pupils were too dilated to tell.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Im pretty sure that snake is a HIPPY VIPER,there kinda forgetfull


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

lol now were havin fun. looks like the b*****d that bit me once upon a time. hey nice BUSH , oh wait I usually say that at the bar


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

kinda looks like a home grown gonja snake, or an eastern rope snake..... hard to tell


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Man....ill catch him for ya....address??


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Dont know...but is that a pipe in its mouth?


----------



## Bronzeback85 (Feb 16, 2015)

Its the oh so elusive Marley Rattler usually found in Jamaica.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

my first thought was copperhead.
sherman


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Whatever kind of snake it is, it's all cool, man!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Well one things is for sure, the snakes glaucoma should be under control.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Is that Josh Gorden's pet snake?


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

He looks to be a little sick. Maybe he is looking for a little medical weed for a pick me up.


----------



## Inline (May 24, 2014)

Bitz said:


>


----------



## Inline (May 24, 2014)

That is a fishin' fool who got way too high! (And is now poisonous.)


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Snoopus Cannabisia aka Pot Viper aka Munchie Python aka Ganja Constrictor aka Chronic Mamba aka Pufft Adder.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Bitz said:


>


I don't care. I can't stop looking at that plant.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Man....ill catch him for ya....address??


Wait till harvest time.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

gotta love it. lol


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Two rare species just hanging out together, both look to be in great shape


bustedrod said:


> gotta love it. lol


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Two rare species just hanging out together, both look to be in great shape


bustedrod said:


> gotta love it. lol


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Bitz said:


> If it smellslike cucumber, it's a Copperhead.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

My phone is acting up. If it smells like cucumber it's a Copperhead.


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

sherman51 said:


> my first thought was copperhead.
> sherman


X2


----------



## Richardstover3 (Jun 13, 2017)

Mr Mackey says Drugs are bad! Copper heads are bad Em K !


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Hhheeeyyyy man that's a crazy looking snake man,,looks like a copperhead man, that dude could bite you man. (i typed this as slow as i could) lol


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Duh,, wow man, pass the chips


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I hope you didn't bother it and harsh it's mellow....


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

that is a prime specimen ... I'm talking about the snake of course, but that's also a very nice fern growing there  wondering if the poster realizes his profile is pretty much public knowledge ... wait, there's someone knocking on his door  knocking very hard  knocking the door down  it's the game warden, there to capture that snake


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

baitguy said:


> that is a prime specimen ... I'm talking about the snake of course, but that's also a very nice fern growing there  wondering if the poster realizes his profile is pretty much public knowledge ... wait, there's someone knocking on his door  knocking very hard  knocking the door down  it's the game warden, there to capture that snake


Wondering if Lazy8 sent him some seeds as well???


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Photo shopped


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Looks like a copperhead to me too.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Alright op? Where you at? Get your question answered? Or did the feds get to you


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

GET OUTTA MY YARD!!


----------



## Bitz (May 23, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Alright op? Where you at? Get your question answered? Or did the feds get to you


Still here, question answered, copperhead... latin- guardius marijuanicus, thanks all


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bitz said:


> Still here, question answered, copperhead... latin- guardius marijuanicus, thanks all


Cool if I come hang out in about 6 weeks


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Bitz said:


> Still here, question answered, copperhead... latin- guardius marijuanicus, thanks all


 I can come get him if ya want


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

OP better have Glaucoma!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Eastern massasauga rattler. Light color phase. We don't have those down here, thank God. We got enough venomous snakes. Cottonmouth, copperhead, coral snake, eastern diamondback, timber, and pygmy rattlesnakes.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

NCbassattack said:


> Eastern massasauga rattler. Light color phase. We don't have those down here, thank God. We got enough venomous snakes. Cottonmouth, copperhead, coral snake, eastern diamondback, timber, and pygmy rattlesnakes.


We got massasauga in Ohio,,,cedar bog Urbana,


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I can come get him if ya want


It's best if it's a her.


----------

